# crosman mod. 1400



## esyadam (Jul 24, 2011)

i found an old crosman 1400 pumper at a yard sale for an amazing price, "it dont work, just take it". ive never seen another one,before or since.its in pretty good shape, just wont pump up.the wood is clean and not dinged up. any ideas on what its worth , after i rebuild it? any ideas on where to "find" parts? it looks like i can use some parts from a 760 or a 1377,for the pump seals. barrel seals look like a custom job. trigger assy looks to be serviceable. sure would like to get it back in service, just to see how it shoots.


----------

